# Identify this bike Black Horse



## royo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi All,

I bought this frame a few months ago and used it to build a SS bike.
I haven't found any information about this brand though, can anyone here help me get some information about the maker ?

Thanks 
Royo:thumbsup:


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have no clue about this bike but I can already tell you that if you want a bit more information about the bike you may want to post up some more pictures.


----------



## royo (Nov 7, 2009)

*another picture*

here is the bike in it's current form - I pretty much had the frame and collected all the other parts from here and there and ebay

Roy


----------



## royo (Nov 7, 2009)

*one more pic of Black Horse decal*

Here is another clue, the original decal I had to take off ( I later made an exact copy )
Thanks 
Roy


----------



## williamf777 (Jun 4, 2004)

From the looks of those rear dropouts and fork crown, those wheels deserve to be on a better frameset.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

williamf777 said:


> From the looks of those rear dropouts and fork crown, those wheels deserve to be on a better frameset.


Yep. Dollars to donuts it was a house brand, low to mid level model from the '70's bike boom. Still, a nice looking conversion.


----------



## ully (Dec 27, 2010)

*i'm also curious with this blackhorse*

i have the same frame but its only say "deluxe blackhorse" (wihtout centur)










and i customized it to fit 700c with track end....










but i'm so curious which country made this frame, where does it developed,
i need to know the history of it.... :idea:


----------



## royo (Nov 7, 2009)

*blackhorse deluxe*

Hi Ully,

Great looking bike! :thumbsup: looks almost exactly the same frame, my badge has blue borders, and I painted the frame white. how did u replace the track ends ? did u repaint the frame or is this the original color ? where did u buy or get the frame ?


----------



## ully (Dec 27, 2010)

*@royo*

thanks royo, i actually buy this frame from Sidoarjo which is some region in my country "Indonesia" it placed on java island, i ask the seller but he doesn't have any idea about this frame history, in my city Jakarta we have plenty of bike workshop to convert a dropout into 
trackend, and off course they recalculated the geometry of the frame, this blackhorse of mine have 56 size on this size a trackend conversion will lead the bike into a pursuit build and i replace the fork with Akisu 700c fork, this is the original paint i just repaint it with the same color 

this was the original build 








its a 27 road bike with 56 size

so here we are confusing about the same frame.... :wink5:


----------

